# Auto Focus Sensor hurt their eyes?



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a Nikon DSLR and it has some kind of sensor that shoots a little electronic beam to auto focus. When I focus on my dog's face, the beam is sent at or very near to her eyes.

Could this irritate or in any way affect her eyes? She is 5 months old.

Louise


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, it's the same as it does to your eye. No permanent damage, though it probably is a little annoying, like a flash on a camera is annoying. It's not painful or damaging.


----------

